# BACHMANN PLASSER EM80C



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I had been reading the other thread, regarding cleaning the tracks as Rva created his own track cleaner. 

I have two Bachmann Plasser EM80C on hand. I got them at swap meeting for ten bucks each. Just found that it does not have clean pad at all. Any idea what kind of material it would be? Is it similar to the felt pads that are being used inside the flip lighters? 

It seems that CRC-226 is the ideal fluid to be used for cleaning the tracks? 

As everyone guess, they do use old pancake motors, just like ones inside the HO Bachmann DD40X. I was able to fix all of these pancake motors. They are running much better than before.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

My guess would be felt, similar to the life like track cleaner. I use alcohol in my track cleaners, works Everytime.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I found what looked to be a new in the box plasser today, when I unboxed it I found that it had no cleaning pad either. Here's the exploded view showing the pad. There is the part number but no clue as to the type of material.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I have that diagram paper. That is correct. It didn't say what kind of material but only part number. I have the order form but the part was discontinued.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Still looking! Found 2 more at my favorite hobby shop, no cleaning pad on either!
Those things must get lost very easily.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

It is possible that they were discarded after being used a lot. It will be a while until I will need them since I am still laying the tracks. Just got in jam, due the tracks not being cleared by DD40AX.


----------



## Frank_G (Feb 8, 2021)

I just got back into model RRing. I picked up a bachmann EM80 PLasser. Gears were all full of lint and motor was full of oil. I cleaned all. My question is about the brush contacts that touch each part of the frame. I think I have a bad (intermittant) connection. Has anyone modified the motor to wire directly to the contacts instead of relying on the metal tabs?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Track cleaning, like religion or political views, are closely held beliefs and subject to endless controversy. I 
have a couple of older Bachmann pieces and use them gingerly because the pinions on the Power Torque 
motors are so fragile, and the brushes seem to give out more quickly than other makes, like the old Athearn
BB, just my experience, I am no expert. What has worked well for me is dragging about this Model Power track cleaning car, and using Wahl Hair Clipper Oil (recommended by professional model railroader Lionel Strang). 

Sometimes, I will run those two car cars in tandem, one to wipe, and one to dry up the free oil and dirt. I never
trusted the idea of applying any abrasive to the rail surface, as in my mind such would create micro grooving
and such would increase arcing, sparking, and oxide. A prototype railroad tire has a contact surface of a dime
upon the rail. I should wonder what 1/87th, or smaller, would have upon the rail, and if those microgrooves 
reduced the pickup wheel and railhead interface. So I use a scrap of linen rag, as seen in photo.


----------

